# 4 weeks old now



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Here a few pics from this past Sunday and today. These girls are growing fast, they are both weighing in at 6.5lbs!!

Sorry for the funky eyes...we need a better camera!

















Sleepy girl, this is the darker of the 2...









All the excitement has worn her out also!!









Had to throw in a pic of Uncle Manto. He loves puppies, although he would prefer they would not use his "man parts" to nurse, LOL!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What gorgeous pups!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Awe so cute!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Man parts, lol.








Such cute babies!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Cute! The dynamic duo!!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

they are some beautiful pups


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Darlene...they look fantastic!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

they are so adorable


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

They are so cut looking


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Darlene

They are cute









Any names?


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

only four weeks old? they seem big! and oh so cute.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks everybody! This is when the fun starts, they have no fear of anything...They are now spending much of their time in the house which is fun for all of us. I have started to supplement Mom's milk with a raw diet and they are doing great! They are weighing in at 6.5lbs and growing by the minute! 

Brian, I am having trouble with names for them. The 2 names I like are Aurelia and Amelie but the call name would be the same for both names, Ellie... So, I am also tossing around America and Angelica...

Anybody have any suggestions for A names??


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They're adorable, love those dark faces.



> Quote: He loves puppies, although he would prefer they would not use his "man parts" to nurse


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Criminally cute!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Beautiful twosome!!

I like America

and Abigail, Alexandra and Anastasia..


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Darlene

I'm not good at picking names but I also like America.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful puppies!!! They are so cute


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I love how dark they are.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

We haven't had a puppy update in EONS


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.We haven't had a puppy update in EONS


Barb, you are not the only one complaining about no pics as of late.









Here are a couple of shot of each of the girls at 13 weeks...

Amelie vom Herrenhaus, aka Ami









Ami and her new big brother Doc









Aurelia vom Herrenhaus, aka Eli









Eli and I working on our stack


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Darlene - are you keeping both or "growing them out"?

They look fabulous!


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 13 weeks old now*

Barb~I would like to repeat the breeding at Venja's next heat cycle, if all goes well with her ultrasound... So, I gave Ami to my girlfriend and I have Eli until she is at least 6 months. I will check their hips and elbows, if they look good and Venja's uterus looks good I will repeat the breeding. I am so happy with these pups and what we got from this breeding! These girls have solid temperaments, excellent drive, nice structure and awesome pigment! Thanks for asking and I hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

cute pups!! when did you go from showlines to working lines? guess I missed it, lol


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Wcute pups!! when did you go from showlines to working lines? guess I missed it, lol


LOL! I am a showline girl at heart and that will never change! I whelped Venja's first litter for a friend and fell in love with her, so she never left. My husband leans toward the working lines more after getting his male and training both him and Venja. I love to give him a bad time about liking a dog that is pre-programmed for the work. He in turn gives me a bad time about liking to constantly beat my head against the wall. LMAO!! I still have and adore my beautiful Manto from Beth and if things go well I will add a showline female to my pack later this year. It has taken me 2 years to really be ready after losing my sweet Annika...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: 13 weeks old now*








I love the pictures, I'm happy to hear you're so happy with the litter you're going to repeat, that's always a great thing!!!


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 13 weeks old now*

Hey, I think Dante is ready for a baby sister!


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

They are too cute









Can I have one







? Wait. I kinda wanted one with manparts this time


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: SimonaThey are too cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manparts









Thanks Simona, they are a lot of fun!! If we repeat the breeding we may just get some with manparts next time, LOL!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They are stunning! Eli's coloring is just beautiful~I love the pigment, shows how dark can one go without being a black)


----------

